# iPod Nano v4



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

:o

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_nano?mco=MTE2NTY


They look cool. :P

They're curvy.

They come in like 10 colors.

They're awesome.

They have moar Nano space.

Check them out.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 9, 2008)

Do they still have some of the worst sound quality available in modern portable audio?

If so, I'm not really sold. :P


----------



## Renteura (Sep 11, 2008)

Any opinions? D:


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 11, 2008)

They picked the _perfect_ colors. Honestly, if Steve Jobs came up to me and said "hey, Zeta Reticuli, we need you to pick a shade of red, a shade of orange, a shade of yellow, a shade of green, a shade of blue, and a shade of purple," those would be the _exact_ shades I would pick.



Furretsu said:


> Do they still have some of the worst sound quality available in modern portable audio?
> 
> If so, I'm not really sold. :P


I thought it was all about what headphones you owned, that determined the quality of the sound you got.



EDIT: I'm not getting one, because my current iPod nano (gen 2, I believe, it's a product red one) doesn't even come _close_ to being able to hold all the music I have in my library. I want that huge iPod with 120 gigs. Maybe for Christmas?


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 11, 2008)

Those look pretty cool! But I'm gonna stick with meh trusty Zune.
I really like those colors though. :3


----------



## spaekle (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm probably going to end up sticking with my outdated scratched-up piece of shit iPod, but if I do end up getting one of these it'd be the green one. Because that's just an awesome shade of green.

Though I'd also like to try out a Zune.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 11, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> I'm gonna stick with meh trusty Zune.


-hifive-


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I thought it was all about what headphones you owned, that determined the quality of the sound you got.


Well, that does play a huge role. But audiophiles have long been disgusted by the poor sound quality iPods have. Those who love lossless formats (I'm a FLAC fanboy) can't really do much unless you want to use Apple's crappy lossless format which isn't all that lossless anyway.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 11, 2008)

I was under the impression that this was mostly due to the placebo effect, and that you would have to be a _huge_ audiophile to distinguish the difference. (and even then, it probably wouldn't drastically affect your enjoyment of the music)


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

there is a very notable difference between 128 kbps and a sexy lossless 1048 kbps or so


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 11, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> Those look pretty cool! But I'm gonna stick with meh trusty Zune.
> I really like those colors though. :3


Yes. I love my Zune. If I did get one, it'd be the purple because it's an awesome shade.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2008)

Ignore Furret he's just a smell.

Omg. I want that red one. ;~;


----------



## Eevee (Sep 11, 2008)

finally apple came out with a color selection that's not total ass

but thanks I already have enough of their devices that are a pain in the ass to use with my platform

I'm not really interested in giving apple any more of my money, ever; kinda tired of their anti-competitive and closed business practices




Furretsu said:


> there is a very notable difference between 128 kbps and a sexy lossless 1048 kbps or so


the difference being that one is way beyond what anyone can notice and is of no practical value

so it's actually safer than skateboarding


----------



## Espeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, iPods. I've never owned one, ever. I probably never will. Either way, they use iTunes. I don't like iTunes.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 11, 2008)

Holy shit those colours are rad. If I wasn't poor I might consider getting one... my current nano is full lol


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Oh, iPods. I've never owned one, ever. I probably never will. Either way, they use iTunes. I don't like iTunes.


Me neither. I've got a random MP3 player from Argos I love that I got last Christmas and it's only about 2 gig, but still doesn't fit all my music on X3

The colours are pretty, though. I like the yellow... and the pink and the green~


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got my gen. 3 nano, and I'm sticking with it.
I don't need to spend $200 on updated graphics.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> the difference being that one is way beyond what anyone can notice and is of no practical value
> 
> so it's actually safer than skateboarding


maybe it's just a stupid placebo but uh i'm pretty convinced


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 11, 2008)

Charteon said:


> All colours but orange are quite sexy. They failed at choosing a nice shade :x


You, sir, have no taste in color.

That is a _beautiful_ shade of orange.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2008)

Meh, nice, but I'm still gonna have to stick with my lavender Shuffle. It's only 1 gig and still holds all my music, so.

...And I'd honestly get that purple one because that is a sexy shade of purple but I can't afford it :[


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 12, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Oh, iPods. I've never owned one, ever. I probably never will. Either way, they use iTunes. I don't like iTunes.


You don't need to use iTunes at all. People who do are tools. There are good alternatives.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 12, 2008)

I hate iTunes. :(

I though you had to use it though, I guess you don't. :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 12, 2008)

=D

That shade of purple will make me have eargasms.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Me neither. I've got a random MP3 player from Argos I love that I got last Christmas and it's only about 2 gig, but still doesn't fit all my music on X3
> 
> The colours are pretty, though. I like the yellow... and the pink and the green~


Me too, Danni! X3 Yaaay for random obscure cheap MP3 players that have 2 gig~ (Doesn't fit all of my music on it either~)

They're good with colours though! I am throughly impressed~ Prettyprettyshinyshiny. ;;Drools over colours;; They look like candy, oh my~


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 14, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> You don't need to use iTunes at all. People who do are tools. There are good alternatives.


please tell me what is bad about iTunes besides the fact that it's popular

i'm sure there are better alternatives, but iTunes works very well indeed


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

itunes is a huge resource rapist, has no proper ID3 metadata managing, does not work well with lossless at all, submits your listening habits to apple, has no proper extensions structure, is only open-source enough for apple to have market share, has no decent playback configuration including dB gain/loss, no context menu configuration, no UI editing at all, no DSP manager, shitty AMIP support, no respectable FLAC/LAME mp3 encoding, and throws its huge pretentious cock up unicode's ass.

and this just the stuff I can think up off the top of my head. I should also mention that the software is so bloated that you will have to restart your computer every time it updates. no piece of software should ever have do this. ever.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 14, 2008)

haha I don't know what any of that means really :P

whatever, I guess


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, if you're curious, ask. I love explaining audio-related things. :P I don't mean to come off as defensive (lol even though I am) but, y'know, friends don't let friends use iTunes and all that.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 14, 2008)

I only use ITunes over Yamipod (music recovery = <3) because that is the only way I know of to burn CD's (haven't thoroughly check Yamipod yet, though), only way I know of to upload DVD's to my IPod (despite it thinking all but one or two formats are evil), and has access to ITunes Store, which is the only way I know of accessing podcasts, games, etc.

Anyways, sticking with my trusty 30GB IPod Video suites my pokeporn viewing habits perfectly X3 Yes, I am pervy sometimes


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I only use ITunes over Yamipod (music recovery = <3) because that is the only way I know of to burn CD's (haven't thoroughly check Yamipod yet, though), only way I know of to upload DVD's to my IPod (despite it thinking all but one or two formats are evil), and has access to ITunes Store, which is the only way I know of accessing podcasts, games, etc.
> 
> Anyways, sticking with my trusty 30GB IPod Video suites my pokeporn viewing habits perfectly X3 Yes, I am pervy sometimes


there are so many things wrong with this post I have no idea where to begin


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 14, 2008)

AK/Furretsu said:
			
		

> there are so many things wrong with this post I have no idea where to begin


...then why post? Basically all you just said is 'haha, you're wrong but I'm too smartarsey to say why'. :/


----------



## Jolty (Sep 14, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I only use ITunes over Yamipod (music recovery = <3) because that is the only way I know of to burn CD's (haven't thoroughly check Yamipod yet, though), only way I know of to upload DVD's to my IPod (despite it thinking all but one or two formats are evil), and has access to ITunes Store, which is the only way I know of accessing podcasts, games, etc.
> 
> Anyways, sticking with my trusty 30GB IPod Video suites my pokeporn viewing habits perfectly X3 Yes, I am pervy sometimes


Ok like the last bit um did we honestly need to know that
and why would you put it on your _iPod_

Also um Windows Media Player can burn CDs
how can you not know that

And lastly I hate to be a grammar nazi but the apostrophes in "CD's" and "DVD's" are not meant to be there and they bug me sorry D:


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 14, 2008)

> And lastly I hate to be a grammar nazi but the apostrophes in "CD's" and "DVD's" are not meant to be there and they bug me sorry D:


Jury's still out on that.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

I use Mediamonkey or WMP


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Also um Windows Media Player can burn CDs
> how can you not know that


Except it does an even _worse_ job than iTunes, which is... pretty bad. Really, neither of them do a good job at all.

Exact Audio Copy is good, as is foobar2000 (which happens to be my audio player of choice as well). Both of these have excellent ID3v2 support as well as allowing all kinds of filetypes and encoding.



> I only use ITunes over Yamipod (music recovery = <3) because that is the only way I know of to burn CD's (haven't thoroughly check Yamipod yet, though), only way I know of to upload DVD's to my IPod (despite it thinking all but one or two formats are evil), and has access to ITunes Store, which is the only way I know of accessing podcasts, games, etc.


1. The "i" in iTunes and iPod are lowercase.
2. CD burning in iTunes is a joke; enjoy your bloated crappily-encoded files with no proper metadata.
3. Yamipod is not the only thing out there, it's just the one I use. It doesn't have any video support; however many other managers do. (Second column.)
4. I can't stop you from using the iTunes store, but think about what comes with buying a song/podcast/movie from the iTunes store - especially Apple's nasty DRM. The DRM prevents you from transfering the file to other computers, using the file in any non-iTunes application, and isn't even very good quality anyway - 128kbps? No thanks. Honestly, you're not _buying_ music... more like renting it. You don't actually own anything.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

I use Plextor for burning CD's


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Heard good things about Plextor, too, but from casual users so I don't know how it handles hardcore audiophile stuff :P


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

it works excellently, my dad is pretty much the audiophile so i figure he set it up for a reason


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Good stuff, will look into it sometime


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 14, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> 4. I can't stop you from using the iTunes store, but think about what comes with buying a song/podcast/movie from the iTunes store - especially Apple's nasty DRM. The DRM prevents you from transfering the file to other computers, using the file in any non-iTunes application, and isn't even very good quality anyway - 128kbps? No thanks. Honestly, you're not _buying_ music... more like renting it. You don't actually own anything.


one problem I see is that everything I've bought off iTunes (a thankfully small amount) is on every computer in our house, so I don't know what kind of problems you're having.

Also shut up about the Xkbps eevee was pretty durn right.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

you have to authorize computers to use your music - meaning you have to log in on said other computers to allow them to play music purchased with that account.

and even then, you're only allowed like 5 computers or something. you are not buying anything except permission to suck apple's dick.

really, why would you use itunes to purchase music? if you're going to be stupid and purchase music, at least use amazon - DRM-free at around 300kbps or so. you are getting a better quality and permission to do whatever you want with your files for the exact same price.


----------



## PK (Sep 14, 2008)

those colors give me eyegasms


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 14, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> 4. I can't stop you from using the iTunes store, but think about what comes with buying a song/podcast/movie from the iTunes store - especially Apple's nasty DRM. The DRM prevents you from transfering the file to other computers, using the file in any non-iTunes application, and isn't even very good quality anyway - 128kbps? No thanks. Honestly, you're not _buying_ music... more like renting it. You don't actually own anything.


okay, question (not in Apple's defense). you can open up any music file in NotePad, and look at the code, right? and so somewhere in that code, there must be a bit of script for the DRM, telling your computer to not play the song unless you authorize it and whatnot. so, assuming you were an el33t computer mastermind and you completely understood how the code worked, wouldn't it be possible to take the bit(s) of DRM code out of the txt file, and therefore get a DRM-free song? 

obviously there is some major flaw with this reasoning or it would have happened already, so could someone please tell me what that flaw iss?


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

well, it's encrypted and extremely hard to do, but yes... it's possible. one such project attempted this long ago; however, apple shut it down being the greedy company they are.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 14, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> 1. The "i" in iTunes and iPod are lowercase.
> 2. CD burning in iTunes is a joke; enjoy your bloated crappily-encoded files with no proper metadata.
> 3. Yamipod is not the only thing out there, it's just the one I use. It doesn't have any video support; however many other managers do. (Second column.)
> 4. I can't stop you from using the iTunes store, but think about what comes with buying a song/podcast/movie from the iTunes store - especially Apple's nasty DRM. The DRM prevents you from transfering the file to other computers, using the file in any non-iTunes application, and isn't even very good quality anyway - 128kbps? No thanks. Honestly, you're not _buying_ music... more like renting it. You don't actually own anything.


1. I don't care, I think that is stupid. But fine >.>
2. I THOUGHT that there was a problem with a CD only holding ~31 songs, despite other CD's holding the same amount, with each song being 3x longer (I like video game music, OK?)
3. I will look into that, thanks
4. Yeah, not my fault that people only release podcasts on iTunes, after being forced to go to iTunes because YouTube is run by a bunch of paranoid freaks that are afraid that they will get sued over even having PARODIES on it, despite them still allowing episodes of, say, The Simpsons stay on for years >.>
5. You missed the part about the fact that iTunes makes it nigh on impossible for me to download a DVD that I own onto my iPod >.> Yeah, no way in HELL am I paying for a copy of a movie I already own just to be able to watch it on my iPod on long road trips

Also, Furret, I apparently have sensitive ears (*Shrugs*), and I barely notice any drop in quality between CDs and my iPod


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 15, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> maybe it's just a stupid placebo but uh i'm pretty convinced


Could you _describe_ the change?


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 15, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I apparently have sensitive ears (*Shrugs*), and I barely notice any drop in quality between CDs and my iPod


Wouldn't that be duller ears? If you can't notice the drop? x__x

Edit: Actually, I get it now. Nevermind.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 15, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Could you _describe_ the change?


Better quality :P If you can somehow manage to put that into other words, power to you.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 15, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Better quality :P If you can somehow manage to put that into other words, power to you.


I can't because I've never heard it. So I'll ask questions.

Sometimes I have to think really hard to hear insturments in the background. Is that a problem for this format?


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 15, 2008)

Uh, probably not. That's probably a dB/equalization issue or something with your ears. Having a clearer, more vibrant quality will certainly help, though.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 16, 2008)

furret, you should do one of those highly scientific tests where you get your brother or something to play a low-quality song and also play a high-quality song and you have to tell him which is which, and then you do that like ten times and he writes down what percent of the time you were right.

THEN we'll see if it's a placebo or not.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 16, 2008)

I prefer my PSP.

Bulky and can play decent games, just the way I like it.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah there have been so many times I've been out and about

and thought

I just can't go on without playing a bad port of a PS1 game _right now_

but alas I did not have a brick in my pocket so I died on the spot


----------

